# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Εκθέσεις 2011

## tonis!

Μηπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μας δείξει το πρόγραμα για τις φετινές εκθέσεις πτηνών(που πότε κτλ)... :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οι περισσότεροι Σύλλογοι, δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει επίσημα τουλάχιστον,τις ημερομηνίες των εκθέσεων που θα πραγματοποιήσουν.
Κανε υπομονη μέχρι το τέλος του Μηνα, αρχές του άλλου!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ οταν βγουν οι ανακοινωσεις αν καποιες δεν ανακοινωθουν και εδω απο καποιο μελος του καθε συλλογου ,μετα απο καποιες μερες και σιγουρα εγκαιρα θα εχω το νου μου να ανεβασω και γω οσες θα εχω υποψην μου .απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια λογω παλαιοτερων επισκεψεων θυμαμαι οτι σχεδον καθε χρονο καπου στα μεσα νοεμβριου στην αθηνα κανει ο ελκε και αρχες δεκεμβρη ο αλοπ .παραλληλα με τον αλοπ κανει και ο ελ.συ.τι συνηθως  .ο συκβε (βορειου ελλαδος ) νομιζω εχει βγαλει ανακοινωση .θα το κοιταξω.απο τον λασυκ (λαρισα ) θα εχουμε (αν δεν εχουμε ηδη και δεν το θυμαμαι) σιγουρα ενημερωση απο το βασιλη τον χχχ.επισης πιστευω οτι θα εχουμε ενημερωση απο μελος μας για τον ασκε που μας εχει ειδοποιησει και παλίοτερα για εκδηλωσεις του συλλογου

----------


## tatanka

bird festival 2-4 Δεκεμβρίου στην Σαλόνικα.Την περιμένω πως και πως. :Love0040:  :Love0040:  :Love0040: 
********

----------


## jk21

εσβησα το συνδεσμο γιατι ειχε τους σπονσορες κατι που ερχεται σε κοντρα με τους κανονες του φορουμ .ομως η εκδηλωση οπως αναφερεται εκει εχει ως εξης : 

Το BirdFestival θα λάβει μέρος στο Διεθνές Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα.
*Ώρες Λειτουργίας:*

 2 – 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, 10:00πμ – 19:00μμ.

απο οτι ειδα την διοργανωση την εχει η  

*Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Εκτροφέων Πτηνών Αναψυχής*

*Ε.Π.Α.Μ.* *Λ.Ε.Κ.Α.Δ. *  *Σ.Ε.Π.Σ.Ε.*







ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ΑΑαααα....δεν εχω παει ποτε σε εκθεση!! Είναι ανοιχτες για το κοινο? Γινονται κ στη Λάρισα απ οτι διαβαζω? Εχουν απ ολα τα ειδη πτηνων ή μονο καναρινάκια?

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν οι μερες στις οποιες ειναι κλειστες ,στις οποιες κρινονται τα πουλια και συνηθως οι περισσοτεροι συλλογοι στο τελος τις εχουν για 2 μερες ανοιχτες .αναλογα με το συλλογο θα δεις πολλα ειδη καναρινιων αλλα και αλλα ειδη πουλιων .ενας τετοιος συλλογος που εχει πχ και εξωτικα ειναι ο ΠΣΕΕΠ  (εχουμε καποια μελη που προφανως θα μας ενημερωσουν ) .μαλιστα καπου διαβασα οτι θα συμμετασχει και αυτος στην εκθεση που προαναφεραμε στη θεσσαλονικη

----------


## ria

να γραψω και γω για την δικη μας εκθεση ..το πωλινακι μου δεν το προσεξε μαλλον το θεματακι αυτο ακομη αλλιως σιγουρα θα ειχε γραψει κατι..χαχαχαχα

*Οριστικοποιήθηκε  η ημερομηνία για την έκθεσή μας από 15 Νοεμβρίου έως 20 Νοεμβρίου 2011  που θα γίνει στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο Μελίνα Μερκούρη στην Καλλιθέα*

----------


## jk21

..... στον  ΠΣΕΕΠ αναφερεται η ΡΙΑ   :winky:

----------


## Sunshine

> να γραψω και γω για την δικη μας εκθεση ..το πωλινακι μου δεν το προσεξε μαλλον το θεματακι αυτο ακομη αλλιως σιγουρα θα ειχε γραψει κατι..χαχαχαχα
> 
> *Οριστικοποιήθηκε  η ημερομηνία για την έκθεσή μας από 15 Νοεμβρίου έως 20 Νοεμβρίου 2011  που θα γίνει στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο Μελίνα Μερκούρη στην Καλλιθέα*


Μπορεις να μου στειλεις το λινκ με το Θεμα? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tonis!

ria στειλε και σε εμενα link αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω!

----------


## nuntius

*Μαντέψτε που θα πάμε για καφεδάκι 20 Νοεμβρίου...
*

----------


## xXx

*ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ  (Λαρισαικός Σύλλογος Καναρινόφιλων) 
http://lasikan.gr/

20-27/11/2011

Κριτής θα είναι ο Κος DIETER WIRGES.

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο 27ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Λάρισας

*

----------


## thanmar78

Ο Πελοποννησιακός Σύλλογος Πτηνών ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή έκθεσης πτηνών (όχι διαγωνισμός) συντροφιάς στην οποία μπορούν να συμμετέχουν όλοι οι κάτοχοι πτηνών συντροφιάς καναρίνια (Α-Β-C-D-E), υβρίδια, παπαγάλοι και εξωτικά (έκτος των ιθαγενών, για τους γνωστούς λόγους).
 Η έκθεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο 5/11/11 και την Κυριακή 6/11/11 στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο της Νέας Κίου Αργολίδος (η πόλη βρίσκετε ανάμεσα στο Άργος και στο Ναύπλιο και είναι παραλιακή) και θα είναι ανοιχτή για το κοινό το Σάββατο 5/11/11 από τις 14:00-21:00 και την Κυριακή 6/11/11 από τις 10:00-18:00.
 Θα χαρούμε να μας επισκεφθείτε να γνωριστούμε και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις, τα μέλη μας θα είναι κοντά σας για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί και πρόθυμα να απαντήσουν σε κάθε σας απορία.

 Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία απευθυνθείτε στα πιο κάτω τηλέφωνα:
 1) Σταυρόπουλος Γιώργος --> 6972036966
 2) Δεσύλας Βασίλης --> 6974385112
 3) Δημοπάνας Δημήτρης --> 6974201340
 4) Μαρίνης Θάνος --> 6972227886 
 5) Παπακωνσταντίνου Κυριάκος --> 6948047750

 ή

 στο e-mail: thanmar78@tellas.gr

 Εκ του Δ.Σ.

----------


## abscanary

Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία στην έκθεσή σας παιδιά και να τα περάσετε καλά!

----------


## thanmar78

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ σας περιμένουμε όλες και όλους να γνωριστούμε και να τα πούμε από κοντά, όποιος έχει και κάποιο πουλάκι ράτσας μπορεί να το φέρει μαζί με το εκθεσιακό κλουβάκι του.
Το Ναύπλιο που είναι δίπλα είναι καταπληκτικό αυτή την εποχή.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια στην ολη προσπαθεια και θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα μιας και θα ερθω. το ναυπλιο ειναι πανεμορφο ολες τις εποχες.

----------


## zack27

καλη επιτυχια παιδια ολα καλα να πανε!!!!!!!!

----------


## aTomGR

Ο* Ετήσιος Τοπικός Διαγωνισμός του ΕΛΚΕ*  θα διεξαχθεί από* 23 έως 27 Νοεμβρίου 2011*, στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Δήμου Καλλιθέας *"ΜΕΛΙΝΑ  ΜΕΡΚΟΥΡΗ"* , Μεγίστης 20 Καλλιθέα.



*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ:*


1. *Τετάρτη*_23/11/11  _ 
    -Εγκλωβισμός-
2.* Πέμπτη*_24/11/11 _ 
    -Κρίση των πουλιών-
3. *Παρασκευή*_  25/11/11 
    -_Κρίση των πουλιών-

4. *Σάββατο* _26/11/11   
_-Ελεύθερο επισκεπτήριο για το κοινό από τις 09.00 έως τις 21.00- 

5. *Κυριακή* _27/11/11 _ 
    -Ελεύθερο επισκεπτήριο για το κοινό από τις 09.00 έως τις 15.00-
      Στις 12.00 τελετή απονομής βραβείων στους πρωτεύσαντες εκτροφείς
      Στις 15.00 λήξη της έκθεσης                       
*ΚΡΙΤΕΣ*:
1. *Jaques Princen*               Κατηγορίες   *-* *Ε** -*   Θέσης & Εμφάνισης 
2. *Paul  Huyghe*                   Κατηγορίες   *-* *E* *-  * Θέσης & Εμφάνισης
3. *Σπύρος  Καλαμαράς*     Κατηγορίες   *-* *D* *-  * Xρώματος

----------


## aTomGR

Με μεγάλη χαρά και ευχαρίστηση ανακοινώνουμε την πρώτη έκθεση του Yorkshire Canary Club Greece.
        Η έκθεση θα λάβει χώρα στο   Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Δήμου    Χαϊδαρίου "ΣΤΕΓΗ   ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ" Κολοκοτρώνη 36 στο Χαϊδάρι Αττικής στις    11,12 και 13 Νοεμβρίου  2011.
      Κριτής θα είναι ο πρόεδρος του YCC (Yorkshire Canary Club) της Μ.Βρετανίας κος Brian Keenan. 

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ*

Παρασκευή 11 Νοεμβρίου: 
Εγκλωβισμός

Σαββάτο 12 Νοεμβρίου
09:00 - 12:00 Κρίση πουλιών


13:00 - 20:00 Κοινό


17:00 - 18:00 Απονομή - Ανοικτό σεμινάριο κριτή

Κυριακή 13 Νοεμβρίου
09:00 - 14:00 Κοινό


14:00 Λήξη της έκθεσης.

----------


## jk21

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ευχαριστουμε ! ευχομαι σε ολους καλη επιτυχια και ειδικα σε σενα και το καλο μου φιλαρακι  με τα emo του  :winky:  .οπως καθε χρονο ετσι και φετος θα σας επισκεφτω . καλη επιτυχια  επισης και στην πρωτη (αν δεν απατωμαι ) εκδηλωση του club των αγαπημενων σου yorkshire

----------


## ria

να γραψω και για την δικη μας εκθεση λιγο πιο αναλυτικα(μιας και οριστικοποιηθηκαν πλεον τα στοιχεια):

*Εκθεση  ΠΣΕΠΠ* :
 Τρίτη, 15 Νοέμβριου   -  Κυριακή, 20 Νοέμβριου 

 Θα γίνει στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο Μελίνα Μερκούρη (στην οδό Μεγίστης 18 – 20 ) στην Καλλιθέα.

*Η εκθεση θα ειναι ανοιχτη για το κοινο απο την Παρασκευη 18 Νοεμβριου(απογευμα) μεχρι και την Κυριακη 20 Νοεμβριου (μεσημερι)*

----------


## jk21

περυσι σας εχασα ...φετος οχι ! πρωτα ο ΘΕΟς !
καλη επιτυχια !

----------


## aTomGR

> θαναση ευχαριστουμε ! ευχομαι σε ολους καλη επιτυχια και ειδικα σε σενα και το καλο μου φιλαρακι  με τα emo του  .οπως καθε χρονο ετσι και φετος θα σας επισκεφτω . καλη επιτυχια  επισης και στην πρωτη (αν δεν απατωμαι ) εκδηλωση του club των αγαπημενων σου yorkshire


Ναι είναι η πρώτη που γίνεται.
Από ότι φαίνεται θα έχουμε εκτροφείς από όλη την ελλάδα και σχεδόν από όλους τους συλλόγους που έχουν ποζιτούρα. 
Είναι ευκαιρία να δει κανείς όλα τα "είδη" της ράτσας απλωμένα σε ειδικούς πάγκους, ταξινομημένα ώστε και οι γνώστες και οι νέοι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αποκτήσουν καλύτερη γνώση.
Πιστεύω ότι όσο πιο πολλά βλέπεις τόσο ανοίγει το μάτι και όταν φτάνει η ώρα ξέρεις τι θες και όχι τι θέλουν οι "άλλοι" για σένα.
Σε τέτοια "σόου" λίγη σημασία έχει ο πρώτος. αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η γνώση και η καλή παρέα.
Τέλος να πω ότι ο κριτής θα είναι εκεί όλη την ημέρα εκεί για να απαντήσει σε όποια ερώτηση και ότι θα κάνει και μια ανοικτή συζήτηση, "q+a" κατα το αγγλοσαξονικό, σχετικά με τη ράτσα.

----------


## oasis

καλη επιτυχια στο συλλογο σας και σε σενα προσωπικα Θαναση

----------


## abscanary

*Οι διαγωνισμοί του Ο.Ε.Μ για την περίοδο 2011-2012*

*Πρώτος* γίνεται ο  διαγωνισμός *από 4/12/2011 έως 10/12/2011 στο ξενοδοχείο* *********   το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα (με κατεύθυνση  προς Πειραιά 50 μέτρα πριν την κεντρική πλατεία). Κριτής θα είναι ο  Σέρβος OMJ κ. Zeljko Aleksic. *Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 4/12 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00.* 

 Η κρίση θα γίνει 7/12 έως 9/12. *το Σάββατο 10/12 θα γίνει  απονομή κυπέλλων (16:00)*

*Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνει τ**o** Σάββατο 10/12/11, μέχρι τις 16:00 και μετά θα ακολουθήσει σεμινάριο και απονομή κυπέλων.* 

*
Δεύτερος*  γίνεται ο Πανελλήνιος διαγωνισμός *από 8/01/12 έως 14/01/12. Θα γίνει επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο* ***********   (Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα). Κριτές θα είναι οι  Βέλγοι Jozef Van Verdegem και  Soethaert Jackie. 

*Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 8/01/12 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00.* *Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνει τ**o** Σάββατο 14/01/12, μέχρι τις 16:00 και μετά θα ακολουθήσει σεμινάριο και απονομή κυπέλων.*

πηγή: http://www.oem-malinois.gr

----------


## jk21

Τιμο γνωριζεις αν θα υπαρχει διαστημα που εκτος του διαγωνισμου ,η επισκεψη στο χωρο θα ειναι ελευθερη για το κοινο;

----------


## aTomGR

Να σας βάλω και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την Έκθεση που έγινε στο Bradford του Yorkshire έδρα του Yorkshire Canary Club το προηγούμενο Σάββατο. Η ποιότητα δεν είνα πολύ καλή γιατί δυστυχώς έχω μια μικρή μηχανή τσέπης.
Δημήτρη άλλη φορά θα σε πάρω μαζί μου να κάνεις το φωτογράφο.
http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/...omgr/YCC 2011/
αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανοίγει καντε copy paste όλο το λινκ

----------


## jk21

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ χιλια ευχαριστω εκ μερους ολων των μελων πιστευω !!!
οι φωτο ειναι πολυ καλες και με  μεγαλη αναλυση καποιες που ανοιξα .μαλλον απο μετριοφροσυνη λες οτι λες ...
Να εισαι παντα καλα να κανεις τετοια ταξιδια που και σε σενα  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μενουν αξεχαστα αλλα και εμεις εχουμε την τυχη να βλεπουμε υπεροχα φωτορεπορταζ και μια μικρη γευση απο αυτα ! οσοι λοιπον θα μεινουν εντος συνορων θα γευτουν ευτυχως την χαρα να παρακολουθησουν τις δικες μας εκθεσεις που επεισης ειναι αρκετα καλες και συντομα ελπιζω θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα εχουμε την ενιαια πραγματικα πανελλαδικη  εκθεση οπου ολοι ανεξαιρετως οι συλλογοι και εκτροφεις θα φερνουν τα πουλια τους ! εγω παντα θα ελπιζω σε αυτο !

----------


## aTomGR

Το πρόβλημα Δημήτρη είναι ότι ήταν σκοτεινή η αίθουσα και δεν μπορούσα εύκολα να νετάρω στο πουλί, χώρια που τα πιο πολλά μου γύρναγαν ευγενικά τη πλάτη. Επίσης να πω πως η ομορφιά ενός πουλιού σπάνια αποτυπώνεται σε φωτογραφία εκτός αν είσαι του National Geographic.
Όσο για τις πανελλήνιες που λες, να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στα μέλλοντα  :: .

----------


## aTomGR

Η αφίσα της έκθεσης

----------


## kon.ts

5ος Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Τιμπράδο 2011. 8 με 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2011
Οργάνωση σύλλογος ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ. 

Ο Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Τιμπράδο (ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.), μέλος της Πανελλήνιας Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας (Π.Ο.Ο.), μετά από 
τους τέσσερις (4) επιτυχής πρωτοπόρους διαγωνισμούς Timbrado στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή του 5ου Διαγωνισμού Timbrado 2011. 
Ο διαγωνισμός θα είναι κλειστός, δηλαδή μονό για τους εκτροφείς, και θα γίνει από 8 έως 12 Δεκεμβρίου του 2011 στο ξενοδοχείο ******* το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα. 

Κριτής θα είναι ο ισπανός κ. Luis Gil Gonzales της Ισπανικής Ομοσπονδίας F.O.E. 
Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινήσεις και δηλώσεις 
συμμετοχής στο τηλ. 6985563958 email: elcity@birds.gr . 
http://www.timbrado.net - http://www.birds.gr

----------


## thanmar78

Καλή επιτυχία στις εκθέσεις και από εμένα.

----------


## xXx

Το Σάββατο ανέβηκα μία βόλτα στη Βέροια και γυρνόντας για Λάρισα πέρασα και από την Κατερίνη. Επισκέφτηκα τις δύο εκθέσεις του Σ.Φ.Ω.Π και Σ.ΦΙ.Π.ΣΥ.Κ.

----------


## xXx

σήμερα τελείωσε και η έκθεση του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. στη Λάρισα φωτογραφίες μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...764#post414764

----------


## yannis37

Σύμφωνα με τελευταία νέα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ. (Timbrado), θα υπάρχει και μέρα για το κοινό, την Κυριακή 11/12 :Anim 63:

----------


## smokie

Το πρόγραμμα όπως κάθε χρόνο θα έχει δυο ενότητες. 

Διαγωνισμός - Πρώτη ενότητα αυτή τις κρίσης των πουλιών η οποία θα είναι κλειστή προς το κοινό. Πρόσβαση θα έχουν μόνο οι συμμετέχοντες εκτροφείς. Εκτροφείς που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν εκτός του συλλόγου μας θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν για συνεννόηση. Συμμετοχή 3ευρώ ανά πουλί. 

Έκθεση (ανοικτή για το κοινό) - Ή Δεύτερη ενότητα θα περιλαμβάνει τη γνωριμία, συζήτηση εκτροφέων του συλλόγου με το κοινό, νέων μελών και υποψήφιων νέων μελών του συλλόγου. Επίσης θα υπάρχει και παρουσίαση Τιμπράδο. Η δεύτερη ενότητα θα γίνει στο ξενοδοχείο ******* στον ημιώροφο από ώρα 09:30 έως 11:00 την Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου. 


Το πρόγραμμα του Διαγωνισμού και της Έκθεσης: 

Πέμπτη 8 Δεκεμβρίου: 
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών Ώρες 12:00 με 14:00 και 17:00 με 19:00 
Γνωριμία με τον κριτή 

Παρασκευή 9 Δεκεμβρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 

Σάββατο 10 Δεκεμβρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 

Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου 
Ανοικτή έκθεση για το κοινό 09:30 με 11:00 
Απονομή Βραβείων 

Το ξενοδοχείο *******  βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα (με κατεύθυνση προς Πειραιά 50 μέτρα πριν την κεντρική πλατεία). 

Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινήσεις και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στο τηλ. 6985563958 email: elcity@birds.gr . 

http://www.timbrado.net - http://www.birds.gr

----------


## panos70

Καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχονταις στα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους και απο εμενα

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη εξελιξη η ανοικτη μερα για το κοινο που θα βοηθησει ο κοσμος να μαθει τα τιμπραντο περισσοτερο ! ελπιζω του χρονου ο χρονος αυτος να μην περιοριζεται στην 1μισυ ωρα ....  η οποια βεβαια αν αξιοποιουνταν απο μια παρουσιαση -σεμιναριο  του ειδους απο καποιο μελος του συλλογου θα ηταν ισως και αυτη σχετικα αρκετη

----------


## smokie

Δημήτρη όρεξη να υπάρχει και όλα θα γίνουν  :winky:

----------


## jk21

*ΕΛΚΕ 2011*




Μερικες που μου αρεσανε πολυ 






























και ολες μαζι σε *slideshow*

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w...view=slideshow

----------


## mitsman

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Δημητρη!!! ηταν πολυ ωραια...

----------


## vicky_ath

Άργησα λίγο, αλλά ας ανεβάσω κ εγώ τις δικές μου από τον ΕΛΚΕ!

----------

